# Which tool to do a bird's mouth cut in rafters



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Circular saw followed by a hand saw.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The common ordinary everyday CROSSCUT SAW is my choice.

But with modern technology people never learn to use them and make a mess trying.

So get one and practice on scrap, and then do it with precision.


ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Circ saw and then finish the cut with a jig saw or recip saw. The hand saws are more work than I want to do.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Colbyt said:


> Circ saw and then finish the cut with a jig saw or recip saw. The hand saws are more work than I want to do.


That is what I did. I have an Armstrong saw but I'm saving it for an emergency.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... A Chainsaw works pretty good,.....


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... A Chainsaw works pretty good,.....


 Yes it does, with a Prazi you can cut 7-8 at a time. :thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A chain saw, you have to be kidding.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

With the chain saw it's called a "rough cut"


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

plenty of creative ways to use that chain saw! Like last summer I watched a Amish crew cut in the ridge vent with theirs!


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

whichever one you do not currently own so you get top buy another tool!!!! :0


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Ya can gang cut with a chain saw with practice... 

( I can't, but I've had one guy , one time,who could. And they sat perfect... I think he did it in gangs of 10.)


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> whichever one you do not currently own so you get top buy another tool!!!! :0


That's some solid thinking right there.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Why wouldn't you just use a jigsaw and only get out one tool?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... With my big chainsaw, with a 20" bar, I can cut pretty close, or good enough for rough framin',....

With my little arborist saw, with a 14" bar, I can make cuts that rival those of a circular saw,...
Only with square corners,...


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mort said:


> Why wouldn't you just use a jigsaw and only get out one tool?



I find it hard to get a flat cut across the full 1.5" using just a jig saw.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

My Festool jigsaw does, but in fairness, not everybody is willing to pony up what they cost.


----------

